# Craftsman yts3000



## Billpa2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello,
I have a craftsman yts3000 paired with hydrostatic transmission and kohler engine with about 325 hours on it. I Changed the drive belt last year and the unit ran fine. This year it seems to labor going up an 8% grade hill to the point of almost remaining motionless. The owners manual recommends going across hills instead of up and down but considering the hill is on a small portion of my property I tend to drive straight up this portion. Going downhill it maintains a consistant speed. I replaced the fluid in differential with 20w50 oil 2 years ago and keep up with regular routine maintenance. Ran fine last year for being 11 years old. Could transmission be going bad? Is there a way to check if trans is starting to bad? Your Feedback is appreciated.
Thank You,
Bill in Pa


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Billpa, welcome to the forum.

When you say it labors going up grade, does the engine bog down? Or does it seem like the tranny is slipping? If the latter, your belt may be slipping or you may have sheared the pin in the drive pulley, or possibly your clutch isn't appling enough belt tension? Also make certain the disengage rod is fully engaged. Also, you might try going through the purge procedure. Maybe you got some air into the system.

If the engine is bogging down, your brakes may be stuck.


----------



## Billpa2021 (Apr 12, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Billpa, welcome to the forum.
> 
> When you say it labors going up grade, does the engine bog down? Or does it seem like the tranny is slipping? If the latter, your belt may be slipping or you may have sheared the pin in the drive pulley, or possibly your clutch isn't appling enough belt tension? Also make certain the disengage rod is fully engaged. Also, you might try going through the purge procedure. Maybe you got some air into the system.
> 
> If the engine is bogging down, your brakes may be stuck.


Hi Big T,
Thanks for responding. When I says it labors to go up an 8% grade I mean the engine maintains rpm but the tractor slows down more so than on a level surface or going down the same hill. When you mention purging air from the system, I'm assuming you mean from the transmission. How would I do that operation? Thanks, Billpa


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------

